# rv magazine



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all
anybody get rv magazine ie...

http://www.arvm.uk.com/?tp.x=56&tp.y=10

is it any good or usefull :roll: :wink:

saruman


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Useful for what? There are better Toilet replacement papers out there. IMO. :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Lol @ JSW....
Saruman, it depends what you want from it...... This is cheaper to get and a lot of people here own RV's and probably belong to ARVM as well. If you are after advice and info, I think (personal opinion) that you will get just as much from MHF as you will anywhere else.....

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi saruman I get it, if your interested in ARV's then its ok. there's normally a technical piece in it, this month its a detailed strip of the atwood gas water heater, others have been fridge/freezer and air brakes.
you can send problems into spannerman, but you will probably get just as good answers a lot quicker on MHF.

A general chat about whats happening in the industry and adds. trade and private.

Its £32.00?? per year I think, you get mag and internet forum, plus they do various rallies, and if you go to the shows with them you get discount and hardstanding.

Is it good value? Its the only british RV specific mag I know off, and I spend just as much on mmm or one of the others every year, and they seem to be increasingly filled with trade adds. so for me just, for you???

If you want a copy PM me your address and I will see if I can find an old one.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Is it good value? Its the only british RV specific mag I know off, and I spend just as much on mmm or one of the others every year, and they to be increasingly filled with trade adds.


There is another one.

I should have said, it could be useful for a beginner to RV's for all the trade adds. Not needed if you are a member of MHF or another Forum or surf the net for all the infromation. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> There is another one.


Thats why I underlined the I :lol: I said to the wife I will bet a fiver JSW knows of another one :lol:

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Thats why I underlined the I :lol: I said to the wife I will bet a fiver JSW knows of another one :lol: Olley


 8) American Motorhome Club (The UK's Number 1) :roll:

American Motorhome Club UK Ltd
Bill Whitford
c/o 6 Raunds Road
Chelveston
Northants NN9 6AB
01933 461445


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Saruman,

I started my subscription costing £32 for 12 monthly magazines in Oct last year after been told it was a great source of information regarding insurance companies and the like for RVs.

Shortly after joining they started a forum which was open to ANYONE to join,however before it could get properly established IMHO they made it accessible to members only . 

The latest magazine Volume 9 No12 suggests the it to be 9 years old has a list of RV friendly sites in UK as well as Europe.

Now considering this magazine has been running for 9 years this list is pathetic and is again only accesable via the web site at http://www.abpleisure.co.uk/

The classified ads for RV for sale has increased this month from 5 to 12 so things may be improving?


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

I had a subscription for a christmas prezzie
IMHO i would rather have had a pair of socks
plus there is more activity on american motorhomes on this forum even from non RV owners
IAN


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why I underlined the I :lol: I said to the wife I will bet a fiver JSW knows of another one :lol: Olley
> ...


Heard of the club, but do they do a mag then jsw??

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Think I will contact the guy as he is only 12 miles from me!!!!

Thanks JSW (once again)

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

olley said:


> Heard of the club, but do they do a mag then jsw??
> 
> Olley


 8O They used to have. I don't know if they still do.


----------



## 96475 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Keith and JSW,

I was a member for many years of "The American Motorhome Club UK No 1" it ceased to be a club in 2002. Its magazine was the only UK insight into RV's [pre internet and MHF days] and was edited and published for a long time by the current ARV Magazine team.

Chris


----------

